# albums not to be miss deprofundis seal of approval, i swear like ancient music read?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Sublime chants and the album More sublime chants, is sacred and godly, we have the 3 major ars antiqua genra Gregorian, Sarum chant, and gallician chants.What a wonderfull offering of a sacred plater.

Let's face it early music is charming whit innocence , peace of mind,, meditative.
There the best i find in sacred chants of foreing lore, try these out tell me what you think?

I rejoice when i hear this music , from the greater heaven.

:tiphat:


danke u all ,, merci , thanks , arrigato, gracias , ect fellows menbers of talk classical


----------

